
Colors of the Social World (Wide Web) [Infographic] - jaybol
http://www.colourlovers.com/business/blog/2010/08/19/colors-of-the-social-world-wide-web
======
emanuer
After a little research according to
[http://www.informationisbeautiful.net/visualizations/colours...](http://www.informationisbeautiful.net/visualizations/colours-
in-cultures/)

Also most people's favorite color is blue
<http://www.joehallock.com/edu/COM498/preferences.html>

In Western Culture blue is associated with: cold | freedom | happiness |
intelligence | loyalty | rational | unhappiness

In Japan blue is associated with: cold | life | loyalty | money | peace |
rational

I wonder, does that have any implications on what color to choose when I
design my website?

Completely unrelated: Women are attracted to men in red
[http://www.brainmysteries.com/research/Women_attracted_to_me...](http://www.brainmysteries.com/research/Women_attracted_to_men_in_red_research_shows.asp)
Examining that would make a great post for the guys at
<http://blog.okcupid.com>

~~~
sp332
This reminds me of the cover of the book _Information is Beautiful_. It has a
wheel that plots cultures vs. associations and fills in the spaces with the
colors that go with them. <http://ceslava.com/blog/color-culturas-infografa/>

I also found this spreadsheet with the same information in more legible but
less eye-catching format:
[https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0Aqe2P9sYhZ2ncFliSmV...](https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0Aqe2P9sYhZ2ncFliSmVvb2dwRk5fMUVuNV9nTFM4UlE&hl=en_GB#gid=0)

~~~
emanuer
I like the spreadsheet. I can grasp the information so much better than the in
the infograph. thanks for sharing

